
‘We’re Almost Extinct’: China’s Investigative Journalists Are Silenced Under Xi - metaphysics
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/12/world/asia/china-journalists-crackdown.html
======
fasthandle
caijing and ft are the top resources for china insight. aljazeera was until
their main jounalist was driven out. cnn might not output much but have had
the same guy in beijing for 30+ years. dare i say it, reddit's chinacirclejerk
also.

------
pimmen
I watched a video with Saul Levmore where he said that China was a bit of a
mystery to economists, they have economic growth even though the market is far
from as free as in the West. His guess was that since China is so big and
local politicians want to advance you get a competition among all the cities
and provinces where the local politicians try to show off their fancy
hospitals, bridges, factories and such while trying to avoid something
embarassing like an outbreak of disease or a huge unemployment rate.

If investigative journalists go however this competition to improve people’s
lives would be less important and I think the competition over the favor of
president Xi would become the route of choice to advance. That should hurt
China’s economic prospects in the long run.

~~~
nsajko
> Saul Levmore where he said that China was a bit of a mystery to economists,
> they have economic growth even though the market is far from as free as in
> the West

Is it [0]? That Levmore guy (a professor of Law) seems to abuse his
authoritative name to state hypotheses as facts (without references). Maybe
whoever made the video from his speech is to blame. Nasty stuff either way.

And the "have economic growth even though the market is far from as free as in
the West" does not seem to feature in the video, presumably it is just a
product of your misconcecptions, kind of like thinking that beautiful people
are smart or well-intentioned.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLPgosR9YhI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLPgosR9YhI)

